# Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2015)

*Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte​*
http://www.welt.de/regionales/bayern/article141450406/Angler-hat-Schnappschildkroete-am-Haken.html

Statt des eigentlich gewollten Karpfens am Haken verwickelte sich eine Schnappschildkröte ins Vorfach.

Die Viecher sind ja nun als wirklich aggressiv bekannt und haben definitiv nix in unseren Gewässern zu suchen.

Und ich möchte eigentlich auch nicht gerne mit solchen Viechern hantieren müssen, wenn sichs vermeiden lässt, das geb ich zu.. 

Passiert ist das Ganze in einem Weiher in Dietenhofen (Landkreis Ansbach)..

Der Angler rief dann die Polizei. Das Tier sei dann in die Reptilien-Auffangstation nach München gebracht worden....

Warum das Tier nicht sinnvoll verwertet wurde (real mockturtle soup z. B. ) ist unbeannt ;-))


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Warum manche Leute ( sich trotz Verbots ! ) solche Viecher halten und dann auch noch releasen, wenn sie ihnen zu groß werden, werde ich in diesem Leben wohl nicht mehr begreifen. #d#d#d

Vielleicht gab es ja in der Auffangstation 'Lady Curzon satt'...... |rolleyes


----------



## ODS-homer (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

ungeil!
nicht-fischiger beifang macht keine laune!
als kind hatte ich mal ne schwalbe an der fliegenrute, aber das|bigeyes
in den seen, die ich beangele, gibt es auch wachsende schildkrötenpopulationen, erst samstag ist mir eine um die pose gepaddelt|evil:
ne schnappschildkröte hab ich zum glück noch nicht gesichtet#t


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Das man immer wieder in Deutschland Rotwangen (sorry, heißt ja jetzt Gelbwangen ) Schmuckschildkröten und ähnlichen Schildkröten findet, ist ja normal. Damals konnten die noch ohne Probleme und für Lau hier verkauft werden. Das viele der *unaufgeklärten Halter* diese dann später ausgesetzt haben... kein wunder.

Aber wer sich eine Schnappschildkröte zulegt, der sollte in der Regel aufgeklärt sein. So einem Monster muss ich auch nicht begegnen, auch wenn ich die Tiere faszinierend finde.


----------



## Mollebulle (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Hatten letzes Jahr auch eine Schnappi im Bodensee direkt am Rheinstrandbad in Konstanz, irgend wann war sie dann mal weg .....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Hatten letzes Jahr auch eine Schnappi im Bodensee direkt am Rheinstrandbad in Konstanz, irgend wann war sie dann mal weg .....


Wurde das nicht gemeldet?


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Wie kann man denn dem Krötentier am besten aus der harten Joppe helfen? Nur mal so für den Fall des Falles.


----------



## Mollebulle (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht gemeldet?


 
Die WaPo und die NaBu waren vor Ort, konnten das Teil aber nicht fangen.......
und wie gesagt, irgend wann war es dann weg....

__________________________________________


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



sunny schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn dem Krötentier am besten aus der harten Joppe helfen? Nur mal so für den Fall des Falles.


Melden und bloß nicht selber versuchen zu fangen. Das kann böse enden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp1xbLpdv_4


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



sunny schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn dem Krötentier am besten aus der harten Joppe helfen? Nur mal so für den Fall des Falles.



http://www.cold-steel.de/Produkte/M...Chinesische-Kriegsschwert-Machete::20019.html
Kopf liegt danehm, unangenehm! #6


----------



## sunny (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Schon klar:q. Aber wie bekomme ich den Bruder aus der Rüstung, nachdem sich Körper und Geist getrennt haben|rolleyes.


----------



## Vanner (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Kochen.


----------



## W-Lahn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



sunny schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn dem Krötentier am besten aus der harten Joppe helfen? Nur mal so für den Fall des Falles.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzFiB7q3V9I


----------



## Sneep (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Hallo,

beeindruckend ist ja  schon, wenn man sieht, wie eine mittelgroße  Rotwangen einem grossen Signalkrebs ein halbrundes Loch im den Scherenpanzer stanzt.

Einen Goldfisch beißen die glatt durch. Da arbeiten zwei Hornleisten in Ober- und Unterkiefer wie eíne Schere zusammen.

Für einen Finger sollte das reichen, wohlgemerkt bei einer Schmuckschildkröte.

snEEp


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



sunny schrieb:


> Schon klar:q. Aber wie bekomme ich den Bruder aus der Rüstung, nachdem sich Körper und Geist getrennt haben|rolleyes.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvQSjpVQHZY

So wirds allerdings nix! :m


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Schnappis nicht wissen, wer Jim Henson ist... :q
Aber mal ohne Flaxx: neben der allseits gefürchteten Leiche ist das die Nummer 2 meiner "lieber nicht"-Liste! Bei 70 cm "Länge" gehe ich mal von rund 30 - 35 cm Panzer aus. Ganz schöner Apparat, aber ob das für Mockturtle reicht????? 

PS: Olaf: http://www.bauhaus.info/multischlei...k_campaign=psm&pk_kwd=googleShopping_11297740


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Ich glaube, da nehm ich lieber die Leiche - die muss wenigstens nicht mehr unter Armabbissgefahr gebändigt werden.

Hab schon mal im Zoo der Live-Fütterung von so ner schätzungsweise 80 cm langen (netto, ohne Schwanz) "Schnappi"  beigewohnt - abartig, was die Power im Kiefer hatte. Hat unglaubliche Schläge getan, war durch die Aquariumsscheibe hindurch mehr als deutlich hörbar.

Das Viech dürfte schätzungsweise gute 30 kg gewogen haben (wenn das denn reicht), war extrem massig (war glaube ich ne Geierschildkröte, die Normalversion wird nicht so groß).

Auch die Zuschlage-Geschwindigkeit war beeindruckend. Das Teil lag sozusagen völlig unbeeindruckt und bewegungslos aufm Aquariumsboden rum wien gammliger Moosfelsen. Bis das Happa leicht pflegergewedelt an nem langen stabilen Haltestock in Maulnähe daherkam. 

Zack-bumm wie aus dem Nichts. Mit extremer Zielgenauigkeit - von Unbeweglichkeit und Trägheit keine Spur mehr, eine echte Präzisions-Killermaschine.


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Fassen wir mal zusammen. Mit Schwert, Jagdgewehr und Fichtenmoped wird man dem Viech Herr, das ist soweit klar. 

Wie gehts weiter? Gulaschsuppe, schön scharf mit Bohnen könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Gegrillt meine ich, wird sie wohl sehr bissfest werden.


----------



## Angelkay (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

hatte in Kanada mal ne Schnappi am Haken, bei den großen muß man aufpassen wenn die Zuschnappen dann lassen Sie das was da zwischen ist nicht mehr los.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Andal schrieb:


> Wie gehts weiter? Gulaschsuppe, schön scharf mit Bohnen könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Gegrillt meine ich, wird sie wohl sehr bissfest werden.


 
 Wenn sie so tranig schmeckt, wie Alligator-Schwanz; darfst sie gerne alleine verknuspern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Shitwhatever, Rambo hat auch Großeulen gefressen. Im Krieg ist nur der Nährwert wichtig :q


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Wenn sie so tranig schmeckt, wie Alligator-Schwanz; darfst sie gerne alleine verknuspern.



Alligatoren habe ich noch nicht am Schwänzlein genagt. Aber jetzt wo du es ansprichst, lasse ich es vielleicht lieber bleiben. Wobei man ja alles essen kann, was entweder zu blöd, oder zu langsam ist, sagt man.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



> Alligatoren habe ich noch nicht am Schwänzlein genagt.


Ich halte Dich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unbedingt für nen Zoophilisten


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Perfekte Einschätzung! #6

Also in welchem Weiher hats so eine Schnappingerin? Auf zum Hallali und Verkosten! :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Hmmm, Du bist doch bund-beigebrachter Sprengstoffexperte (wenn ich mich an meinen Bombentrichter-Thread erinnere) - son Teil ließe sich wohl am effektivsten und schnellsten mit Wasserbomben erlegen.

Vielleicht könnte man da was Entsprechendes in Miniaturform nebst komfortablem Tragbar-Werfer basteln. Einen Hedgehog für den Bankstick bzw. Bootsrutenhalter. Hauptsache, es beharkt.

Wenns dann nach dem geysirischen Wummern (wir jagen ja schließlich Geyerschildkröten, da passt das dann - etwas mittelalterlich ausgesprochen - auch linguistisch) rötlich blubbert (nicht schwärzlich wie bei nem U-Boot) 

--> Volltreffer, einsammeln, brutzeln. Sogar das lästige Entkernen fällt dann wohl weg (da automatisch erledigt).

Zudem ist es unterhaltsam, der Entfaltung unterseeischer Urgewalt beizuwohnen. Das hat was.

Allerdings: Sollte das Rötliche von nem kollateral erwischten Taucher stammen (kann ja mal vorkommen), nicht einfach losnagen - wir wollen ja nicht völlig unzivilisiert ins Kannibalische abgleiten.

Drum das Eingesammelte zuvor unbedingt auf evtl. Neoprenreste untersuchen und im Zweifelsfall ökologisch korrekt entsorgen. Oder besser noch: einen zweiten Werfer bereithalten und diesen damit parallel anfütternd bestücken. Als Multi-Baitkatapult des Fleisches.

So kann noch effektiver gen Geyer nachgeladen werden. Irgendwann ist der Panzerträgerkreuzer dann fällig, kann gar nicht anders sein. Auf dass der begleitende Gerstensaft schonmal bereitstehe.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei man ja alles essen kann, was entweder zu blöd, oder zu langsam ist, sagt man.


 
 Wobei man dabei in manchen Fällen lieber das Kopfkino ausschalten sollte.
*Offtopic ON* : Ich hatte mal bei einem Bankett in Nord-Thailand  so 'ne Art Gulasch mit Reis. Schmeckte recht gut; bis ich dahinter kam, daß dieser crunchige-nussige Flavour im Gulasch wohl geröstete Heuschrecken / Kakerlaken oder was auch immer waren |krank:
*Offtopic OFF*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Kommt seit heute morgen sogar im Fernsehen, ist auch N24 ne Nachricht wert....
Der Angler erzählt selber ..
"Die hat gfaucht und gschnappt" 
;-)))

Der "Experte" (Tierarzt glaub ich):
"Die kann schon recht kräftig zubeissen, aber zum Hand oder Bein abbeissen reichts nicht.."..

Wenn schon nicht Nessi, gebt uns noch ein paar Schildkrötenschnapper, Kaimane, Krokos oder wenigstens Piranhas ...
;-))


----------



## uhitz (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Im Radio meinte er noch fröhlich er wollte die Kröte seiner angelfaulen noch schlummernden Frau vor die Nase halten, aber hat es sich doch noch anders überlegt.
Ach ja, das ding wurde auf den Namen "Rudi" getauft (wie der nicht ganz so glückliche Finder)


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Sneep schrieb:


> Für einen Finger sollte das reichen, wohlgemerkt bei einer Schmuckschildkröte.
> 
> snEEp



Für einen Goldfisch reichts, aber definitv nicht für einen Finger. Ich habe die Tierchen selbst mal gehabt und zwei Leben immer noch bei meinen Eltern im Teich. Einer ist ein Wemmser von guten 25-30cm Panzerlänge. Wenn er gut erwischt, blutets etwas, aber der Finger ist an sich sicher. Ich hatte allerdings auch mal Weichschildkröten in meiner Kindheit...die waren schon mit 10 cm sehr unangenehm, und die Kiefermuskulatur ist etwa wie bei der Schnappschildkröte. Schnappschildkröten habe ich allerdings nie gehabt. Ausgewachsen mit über hundert Kilo will ich die nicht in meiner Nähe haben. :q


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Was mich an solchen Geschichten regelmäßig richtig sauer macht, ist die Art und Weise, wie damit umgegangen wird. Da wird natürlich sofort ein möglichst alberner und unpassender Name vergeben. Irgendwie muss auch die Feuerwehr mit dabei sein, selbst wenn das Vieh nicht brennt, oder Altöl absondert und es müssen irgendwelche Gnadenhöfe gesucht und gefunden werden, die das Ding im Grunde genommen auch nicht haben wollen. Alles nicht für lau, sondern für teuer öffentliches Geld.

Alles für ein Tier, das hier absolut nicht hergehört, im neuen Habitat womöglich Schäden verursacht und obendrein auch noch gefährlich sein kann. Übrigens alles Eigenschaften die auch auf eine Küchenschabe am heimischen Herd zutreffen. Da wird dann komischerweise kein so infantiler Zirkus veranstaltet. Die wird diskret, schamhaft und endgültig vom Antlitz des Planeten gefegt.

Nicht deswegen, aber auch dafür habe ich seit vielen Jahren einen schönen Standhauer in meiner Rutentasche. Da tut es dann einen Dumpfen und zwei Helle und Schnappi ist aus dem Genpool getilgt. Der Fuchs freut sich über Nacht dann an der exotischen Speise.


----------



## bacalo (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

@=Andal;

...............da tut es dann einen Dumpfen und zwei Helle und Schnappi ist aus dem Genpool getilgt. Der Fuchs freut sich über Nacht dann an der exotischen Speise.

:m


----------



## Forellenberti (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Hallo,

ich sehe das ganze wie Andal, rückstandslos und diskret beseitigen. Die heimische Tierwelt und irgendwann die Menscxhheit wird esx danken.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Guter Beitrag Andal #6 
(auch wenn ich das Fangen und abgeben des Tieres ebenso in Ordnung fände. Nur eben ohne das ganze Brimborium)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

dann lasst euch nicht erwischen....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann lasst euch nicht erwischen....


Von PETA...? während man mit einem Knüppel die gefährliches Artfremdes Tier knüppelt...? Da müssen die PETAnesen schon schnell(er) rennen :q Sind ja auch Arten-Fremd...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Polizei..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sehe das ganze wie Andal, rückstandslos und diskret beseitigen. Die heimische Tierwelt und irgendwann die Menscxhheit wird esx danken.
> 
> Gruß Forellenberti



Da fallen mir auf Anhieb ein paar Fischarten ein, für die das genauso zutrifft.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Mit Grundeln verfahre ich um kein Haar anders. Die sind für die heimischen Aasfresser. Außerdem hat mich die Schnappi angegriffen. It was just in selfdefense! ...and a merci killing too.


----------



## feko (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Von PETA...? während man mit einem Knüppel die gefährliches Artfremdes Tier knüppelt...? Da müssen die PETAnesen schon schnell(er) rennen :q Sind ja auch Arten-Fremd...


die grünen lauern unter jedem 2.busch!


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Statt Fisch Schnappschildkröte*

Au ja, dann werfen wir Schnappi in diesen 2. Busch. Genau so wie bei "Jeremiah Johnson" mit dem Grizzly in der Hütte. :vik:


----------

